# Ottawa: Canadian Defence Community Family Appreciation Days 1-2 June 2013



## ARMY_101 (27 May 2013)

Canadian Defence Community Family Appreciation Days at the former CFB Uplands

Dates: 1-2 June 2013
Times: 1000h Saturday to 1700h Sunday
Address: 330 Croil Private, Ottawa, ON

Plenty of free events, displays, and demonstrations for people of all ages.  Paid events on Saturday evening.

FAQs here.


----------

